# Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM II To Be Announced Next Week?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2016)

```
The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-70-300-f4-5-6-is-update-information-cr2/">long rumoured</a> (more <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-talk-about-the-canon-ef-70-300mm-f4-5-6-is-ii-cr2/">here</a> & <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-ef-70-300-f4-5-6-is-usm-ii-still-scheduled-to-arrive-this-year-cr/">here</a>) EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM II looks like it may be announced alongside the EOS M5 on September 15, 2016.</p>
<p>The new lens is said to have a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-what-the-digital-display-on-the-upcoming-ef-70-300-f4-5-6-is-ii-might-look-like/">digital display</a>, optical and build quality upgrades, nano USM and will be slightly bigger and heavier than the current version.</p>
<p><a href="http://nokiS___a-camera.blogspot.ca/2016/09/2.html">NokiS___a</a> is also reporting that the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM II will be announced alongside the EOS M5.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 10, 2016)

I hope canon puts OLEd display on this lens, it will certainly be more useful in dark situations.


----------



## grainier (Sep 10, 2016)

$800-900 I'd guess?


----------



## MintChocs (Sep 10, 2016)

What happens to the L series 70-300?


----------



## mpphoto (Sep 10, 2016)

grainier said:


> $800-900 I'd guess?


They'd be foolish to price it that high. Not when you can get a refurb 70-300 L for $1079, or $971 when the refurb is on-sale like it is right now. $800-900 may make sense if you compare it against the $1350 new price of the L. However, it has to compete against the L refurb and the Tamron. I would expect a price closer to $650. I hope Canon has learned a lesson from pricing some new lenses too high. Buyers are willing to pay the early-adopter premium for an L lens or a new body, but I don't think there is a lot of pent-up demand for a non-L 70-300. The people clamoring for such a lens are more price-sensitive. If they didn't care about price, they would have bought the L already.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 11, 2016)

mpphoto said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > $800-900 I'd guess?
> ...



I think this is an accurate assessment. The new 18-135mm Nano USM may give some frame of reference.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Sep 11, 2016)

yup i agree that 600$ to 700$ as a starting price,
and if this lens does come in right there i might just get it.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 11, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> What happens to the L series 70-300?


I continues to be sold.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 11, 2016)

mitchel2002 said:


> yup i agree that 600$ to 700$ as a starting price,
> and if this lens does come in right there i might just get it.



+1 on the price. I'm curious to see the improved IQ, though given what I currently have I doubt I'll get it.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 13, 2016)

no tripod collar but it does look slick.


----------

